# Golden in Manhattan NYC Shelter needs a home or rescue



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

HUNTER - ID#A919690

I am an unaltered male, tan Golden Retriever mix.

The shelter staff think I am about 1 year and 6 months old.

I weigh 52 pounds.

I was found in NY 10467.

I have been at the shelter since Dec 16, 2011. 

This information is 1 hour old. 
Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal: 
A volunteer writes: Very few dogs I meet at the shelter will "Give me Five". Goldie is the exception. He knows and is so eager to show his skill. Goldie seems like the perfect dog. He is very good looking, young, trim, gentle and super obedient. His gaze is soft and his manners highly affectionate. Goldie walks beautifully on the leash. He heels, seems housetrained and meets other dogs in a very nice way. Goldie sits on command and delicately places his head on my shoulder. A real prince. It is impossible not to fall in love with Goldie. He is a dream come true. I see him in many settings. A master or a family. Goldie is at the Manhattan shelter. Come and meet him fast. He will be adopted before you know it...

Back For more information about this animal, visit:
Animal Care and Control of New York City - Manhattan
Ask for information about animal ID number: A919690


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy, he looks ALL Golden to me, looks alot like my boy in fact. 

Here's a list of the NY Golden Retriever Rescues you can contact.


*The Golden Retriever Club of America National Rescue Committee*

*New York*

Autumn Valley Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Huggs Golden Retriever Rescue
Golden Retriever Rescue of Central New York
Golden Retriever Rescue Operated With Love Statewide, Inc. (GRROWLS)
Long Island Golden Retriever Rescue (LIGRR)
Peppertree Rescue, Inc.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you I will contact them.


----------



## Jbird (Nov 2, 2009)

One of the rescues got back to me and said he has been redeemed.


----------

